# Red Berry Mascarpone Trifle



## JillBurgh (Jun 23, 2008)

Whipped Cream/Berries & Mint for Garnish
Raspberry Sauce
Mascarpone Whipped Cream
Strawberries
Raspberry Mousse
Lemon Pound Cake
Recipe here:
Red Berry Mascarpone Trifle


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 25, 2008)

I am very proud of my (first) trifle in my new trifle dish so I'm bumping this post back up;. The recipe is posted here on my website. All of the berries are fresh from my garden. But the poundcake is not homemade- it's Entenmann's! 

Hope you like it!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 25, 2008)

oh yum !


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm in HEAVEN, or maybe....Heck. Sinful!​


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 25, 2008)

It looks fabulous, and red berries are in season here!  Thanks!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you all 
i appreciate that you humor my need for approval


----------

